# Cats that Nip



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 8, 2006)

As some of you know, I've had a neighbor's abandoned cat adopt me. He's very good looking and really, really likes to eat. Unfortunately, I'm allergic to cat's so, unless there's a major storm of the sort we had last week, he stays outside. I would try to find him a good indoor home but the problem is he likes to jump and claw and bite. Not in a mean manner - it is simply his _way_ of expressing affection. Any suggestions to curb this behavior so that I can find him a nice, loving home? Thanks.


----------



## BrandiJo (Jan 8, 2006)

when ever he does undesirable behavior squirt him with a water bottle...it worked on my cat that wouldnt use the litter box and the one that would not stop clawing the couch


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 9, 2006)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> when ever he does undesirable behavior squirt him with a water bottle...it worked on my cat that wouldnt use the litter box and the one that would not stop clawing the couch


 
That's good advice. I did use a squirt bottle to keep him from beating up another cat (I live in a semi-rural area with MANY abandoned pets). I let him in for a moment to try out this new strategy and he BIT me before I could do anything. Next time I will have the bottle at the ready, not just loaded and sitting on the shelf next to me!


----------



## mrhnau (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm having that problem too with one of my cats. My arms are so scarred up... most of the time its out of affection. Water has not worked yet, I've run out of options so far... such a pain! love the kid, but I end of bleeding like a geyser!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 9, 2006)

If you want to find him a home, you could list him on http://www.petfinder.com/ - I know of people who have found or placed pets that way.  You could also go on www.craigslist.org and enter the Pet Forum - there a lot of people there who could help you.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 9, 2006)

Cayenne pepper on your arms and hands before letting him in might be worth a try.  A couple tastes of that and he will hopefully stop biting


----------



## Henderson (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't want to sound heartless, but if these are stray, abandoned cats that keep tearing you up, why not just stop feeding them?  Won't they go away then?  If they are your pets, have you considered de-clawing them?

Respects,

Frank


----------



## Henderson (Jan 9, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I let him in for a moment to try out this new strategy and he BIT me before I could do anything.


 
I'm sorry...Fluffy would have to be finding a new home!

Frank


----------



## mrhnau (Jan 9, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> I don't want to sound heartless, but if these are stray, abandoned cats that keep tearing you up, why not just stop feeding them?  Won't they go away then?  If they are your pets, have you considered de-clawing them?
> 
> Respects,
> 
> Frank



Declawing is pretty much equivilent to chopping off the tips of your fingers. For a grown cat, its pretty traumatic. It also mandates they -have- to be indoor cats for the rest of their lives. Climbing is a primary means of escape from dogs and other animals. Does not stop biting either (which mine sometimes does).

Good solution for strays though.



> If you want to find him a home, you could list him on http://www.petfinder.com/ - I know of people who have found or placed pets that way.  You could also go on www.craigslist.org and enter the Pet Forum - there a lot of people there who could help you.



And if your kids kick you or scratch you, you can always adopt them out . Alot of people, myself included, look at pets as similar to kids (since we have none yet). Maybe for some people, they don't mind getting rid of their pets, but I could not. A scratch once or twice a week does not mandate getting rid of a cat, rather finding solutions. Does not mandate its a bad cat either, just has strange ways of showing affection.



> Cayenne pepper on your arms and hands before letting him in might be worth a try. A couple tastes of that and he will hopefully stop biting


Interesting. I've heard of people trying this. If I could just predict when he would be biting, that would be great. Otherwise, I'm walking around all day with pepper on my arms/hands. That would be odd.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 9, 2006)

Squirt bottle has worked for us.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 9, 2006)

Declawing is not just removing the claws, it is amputating at the knuckle.


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 9, 2006)

Aren't there claw covers out there?  It seems like I've heard of it somewhere...  I'll do a search.


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 9, 2006)

Found them- www.petco.com-  not too bad, $18 for the kit.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 9, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> Interesting. I've heard of people trying this. If I could just predict when he would be biting, that would be great. Otherwise, I'm walking around all day with pepper on my arms/hands. That would be odd.


 
Im a dog person, and this works wonders for dogs that chew furniture etc. I would suggest you put on the pepper (or other nasty tasting thing) then put yourself and the cat in a situation where he would be inclined to bite...ie; go give him a pat/cuddle.

The trick is to discourage the behavior you dont want and reward the behavior you do want! and to do this you will sometimes need to create the environment to achieve it. 
 
Once the cat gets a taste of the pepper a couple of times he will realise it is not worth his while biting and will find another way of interacting with you.
 
Good luck!


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 9, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Aren't there claw covers out there? It seems like I've heard of it somewhere... I'll do a search.


 
They fall off and don't last very long.  A co-worker has them on her cat.  It works, but has its limitations.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 9, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Any suggestions to curb this behavior so that I can find him a nice, loving home? Thanks.


 
Put him in the dryer with a brick.

That or a nice stir fry with peppers and onions....

no, really, I like cats,it's just that I can never finish a whole one...


----------



## Kacey (Jan 9, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> And if your kids kick you or scratch you, you can always adopt them out . Alot of people, myself included, look at pets as similar to kids (since we have none yet). Maybe for some people, they don't mind getting rid of their pets, but I could not. A scratch once or twice a week does not mandate getting rid of a cat, rather finding solutions. Does not mandate its a bad cat either, just has strange ways of showing affection.





			
				Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> As some of you know, I've had a neighbor's abandoned cat adopt me. He's very good looking and really, really likes to eat. Unfortunately, I'm *allergic *to cat's so, unless there's a major storm of the sort we had last week, *he stays outside*. I would try to find him a good indoor home but the problem is he likes to jump and claw and bite. Not in a mean manner - it is simply his _way_ of expressing affection. Any suggestions to curb this behavior so that I can find him a nice, loving home? Thanks.



I happen to have a dog, who is the child I never had.  I understand the view point you are giving, as I agree with it - but that doesn't mean that he should keep an abandoned cat he's allergic to simply because the cat is attached to him because he provides food.  Outdoor cats are at great risk from weather and wildlife, and if he thinks that the cat's best interests are served by rehoming it, then that's much better than abandoning as his neighbor did - therefore I provided resources to help him.  Many other people in his situation would not have fed the cat in the first place, or done anything else to help it - never mind tried to rehome it properly.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 10, 2006)

Well, I just had an extended session with the perpetrator and a spray bottle. Result: I have one scratched hand (not too bad), and he doesn't like to jump as much anymore. I figure that by the end of the week he will stop jumping. The biting isn't bad because he doesn't bite hard at all, but when he jumps, his claws catch and cut. Ouch. Thanks for the advice - I hope to have a safe, if fat cat (he _only_ likes canned food, now). He really is a beautiful cat, though.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 10, 2006)

Tonight there was no jumping! Thanks all for the help. He really, really is a beautiful cat so I think he will be placed soon. artyon:


----------



## Sarah (Jan 10, 2006)

Glad to hear you are making progress


----------



## hong kong fooey (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a cat that likes to suck on the back of the neck. you can be sitting there watching tv and all ov the sudden he will reach over and start to suck on your neck. I call him the vampire cat!!


----------



## mrhnau (Jan 11, 2006)

hong kong fooey said:
			
		

> I have a cat that likes to suck on the back of the neck. you can be sitting there watching tv and all ov the sudden he will reach over and start to suck on your neck. I call him the vampire cat!!



LOL! Thats awesome! My cat loves to headbutt. The problem is when I'm drinking something, he comes and headbutts the back of my neck  hehe


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 11, 2006)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you are making progress


 
Done! He doesn't jump and claw anymore. I have some friends at work who may take him soon. I'll miss him but his friendship requires me to take Benadryl (allergies) every night!


----------



## Raewyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Unfortunately you cant train cats (generally), the are their own being and  they will be what they will be.  My cat is only affectionate when he is hungry, once he is eaten he wont go near me unless he is tired and wants some where to sleep. I read some where that cats choose to be with us, not the other way around, so if your cat is still there, he obviously chooses to be there!


----------



## Raewyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Unfortunately you cant train cats (generally), the are their own being and  they will be what they will be.  My cat is only affectionate when he is hungry, once he is eaten he wont go near me unless he is tired and wants some where to sleep. I read some where that cats choose to be with us, not the other way around, so if your cat is still there, he obviously chooses to be there!


----------



## Raewyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Unfortunately you cant train cats (generally), they are their own being and  they will be what they will be.  My cat is only affectionate when he is hungry, once he is eaten he wont go near me unless he is tired and wants some where to sleep. I read some where that cats choose to be with us, not the other way around, so if your cat is still there, he obviously chooses to be there!


----------

